# Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ours)



## virtuenow

*Independent Black Owned Hair Care Products Companies/Beauty Supply stores Part I:*

Ada Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup for Women of Color - Ada Cosmetics
Advina Natural: http://www.adivanatural.com/
Afrikan Republic: www.afrikanrepublic. com
Afroveda: www.afroveda.com
Akamuti OK: Akamuti ® - 100% Natural Skincare
Alaffia: http://www.alaffia.com/hair-care
Annette Cosmetiques - Annette2 Cosmetiques
Anita Grant - https://anitagrant.com/
Ari Hair and Body: www.arihairandbody.c om
Asha's: http://www.myashas.com/
Barry Fletcher - Barry Fletcher Products - District Heights, MD
Bear Fruit Hair - www.bearfruithair.com
Beauty by Donna Marie -http://beautybydonnamarie.com/store/index.php
Beauty Genesis - http://beauty-genesis.com/index.aspx
Bee Mine: http://www.beemineproducts.com/
Black Hair Growth - Black Hair Growth - Grow Healthy Black, African, and Afro-Caribbean Hair
Blended Beauty - blendedbeauty.com
Bronner Bros. - Products
Bubble-Up - BubbleUp, Ltd. ::
Butters-N-Bars: www.butters-n-bars.com
Carol's Daughter - www.carolsdaughter.c om (No Longer Black Owned as of 2015)
Cheryl Moss: http://www.cherylsproducts.com/id11.html
Cornrows and Co: http://www.cornrowsandco.com/
Cowrie Shell: http://www.cowrieshellcenter.com/vie.../vts/design003
Created By Nature: http://www.createdbynature.ecrater.com/
Curl Junkie - Curly Hair Care Products for Naturally Beautiful Curls - Curl Junkie Hair Products - Addicted to Curls!
Curls - www.curls.biz
Curls by Sisters Smith - Sales/Announcements
Curl Harmony - http://www.curlharmony.co.uk/
Darcy's Botanicals: http://www.etsy.com/shop/darcysbotanicals
DeLousie's Naturals: De Louise Naturals - Home
Design Essentials: http://www.designessentials.com
Dudleys: http://www.dudleyq.com/
Ebene - Ebene - Natural Hair and Body Care, Non-toxic, Organic Hair and Body Care
Ebene Kids - Natural Hair Care Products for Children with Curly, kinky hair
Ebony of Essence: http://www.ebonyofessence.com/
E'tae - E'Tae Products
Eugenia - http://www.eugeniacosmetics.net/index.php (French Vendor)
Grow Afro Hair Long - Afro Hair Regimen
Hair Veda - Home
Hairobics - Natural Hair Loss Treatment, Hair Products for Black Hair, Thinning Hair, Conditioner, Shampoo, Dandruff Control, Scalp Treatment, Hair Growth Products for Men and Women, Skin Care Beauty Products, Hair Vitamins â€“ Hairobics All Natural
Hairoine: http://www.thehairoine.com/
Happy People Only: http://www.hpospatreatments.com/products/
Healing Herbs by Renee: http://healingherbsbyrene.weebly.com/
Hydratherma Naturals: http://healthyhairjourney.com/
Indigofera: http://www.indigofera.com/
Inky - www.inkylovesnature. com
Kalawentz: www.blacknbossie.com
Jamaican Mango & Lime Products - Jamaican Mango & Lime Products
Jane Carter (Jane Carter Solutions)
Karen's Body Beautiful - http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/
Khemistry Kosmetiks: http://www.khemistrykosmetiks.com/se...are/Categories
Kimble Hair Care System - www.kimblehaircare.c om
Kinky Curly - www.kinkycurly.com
Koils by Nature: http://www.koilsbynature.com/
Komaza Care: komazahaircare.com
Kynk - www.kynk.ca
LaVida - http://www.lavidagivenbynat ure.com
Leanna's - Leanna's Natural Hair Products
Lisa Akbari- http://www.lisaakbari.com/content/index.html
Long Lovely Locks - Long Lovely Locks Organic Hair Care Products - Handmade - Cruelty Free and Vegan Hair Care
Luster Hair Products: http://www.lusterproducts.com/
Madame Walker: http://www.madamewalker.net/Products...4/Default.aspx
Mineral Indulgence: http://www.mineralindulgence.com/Hai..._Products.html
Miss Jessie's - www.missjessies.com
Mixed Chicks - www.mixedchicks.net
My Asha's - Asha's...Handmade Natural Products that Nurture
My Honey Child - www.myhoneychild.com

*Taken from this thread where I further explain the source: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=679509

ETA: Please note, **I will not be updating the original posts**. I do not have the time or energy to keep following every company on this voluminous list or every post.

**Members have added updates to the thread**

** Disclaimer: please follow the thread for the most up to date accounting of black owned businesses. Remember, this is a group project not my self project! So please CONTRIBUTE TO THE THREAD and add your updates on the list by posting info and links in the thread. Keep every up to date on the newest black owned businesses.


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

*Independent Black Owned Hair Care Companies and Beauty Supply (Part II):*

Nadia (She Scent It) Shescentit - Natural Care for beautiful hair.
Nattral: Nattral.com : Health : Culture : Style (knitware)
Nature Essential Ingredients: http://www.neibeautycare.com/index.html
New Bein' - Welcome to New Bein' on the web
Nubian Heritage - Nubian Heritage - Your All-Natural and Organic Skin Care Source / Home
Njoi Creations: njoicreations
Northwest Scents: http://www.nwscents.com/
Nubian Silk - Black Hair Care Products | Nubian Silk Black Hair Care Product | NubianSilk.com
Nubian Kinks: http://www.nubiankinksproducts.com/
Ohn Products: http://www.goingohm.com/
The Original Fragrance Shop: http://www.theoriginalfragranceshop....php?p=1_5_Hair
Oyin - http://oyinhandmade.com/
Price Treatments - Pricewell Special Treatment For Fragile Hair
Products of the Earth: http://www.productsoftheearth.com/ca...8d29e7b978a7f3
Qhemet Biologics - www.qhemetbiologics. comSaniyyah… Naturally - http://www.saniyyahnaturally.com/index.html
Sheabutter Cottage UK - Sheabutter Cottage
Sheago: Sheago | Loving Yourself
Shea Moisture: http://www.myvicariouslyfe.com/2011/09/sheamoisture-takes-over-atlanta.html , http://www.sheamoisture.com/
Shescentit: http://www.shescentit.com/
Silk Dreams: http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com (lhcf's own Supergirl!)
Sisterlocks - http://sisterlocks.com/hairproducts.html
Stuz Organic Hair Solutions - StuzTemplate
Sunrise Products - Sunrise Products
Sweet Nature by Eddie: http://www.sweetnaturebyeddie.com/
Taliah Waajid - Braids, Weaves & Things
Taria's Curls - tariacurlz.com
Treasured Locks - Black Hair Care, African American Hair Care, Natural Hair, Black Hair Style, Black Hair Growth, Biracial Hair Care

UBH (Cathy Howse) - www.ubhpublications. com
Unkle Funky's Daughter: http://www.unclefunkysdaughter.com/
Vontè - vonte movie 
Wanakee - HairOil.Com - Verifen Complex

*Beauty Supply*:

Abantu - http://abantu.com (Online Beauty Supply)
AfroKinks - index.html
Aziza Beauty - Aziza Beauty Supply | Natural Beauty Products | Natural Hair Care | Natural Skin Care | Ethnic Hair Care
Curlicious - Down for Maintenance : Curlicious, Premium Care for Beautiful Hair
Tresses 2Die4 - Retailers of hair products for mixed race and curly hair
Beautiful Madame: http://www.beautifulmadame.com/
HoneyFig - SISTASPLACE.BIZ
Sistas Place - SISTASPLACE.BIZ[list partially from lipstickalley.com]

ETA:
Atlanta Beauty Depot
2388 Cobb Pkwy, SE
Smyrna, GA 30080

*Sage Naturalceuticals*
238 Walker Street #8
Fair & Walker Lofts (Enter on Fair St.)
Atlanta, GA 30313 
(p) 770-881-8610
www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/

Perry Beauty Supply & Thangs
3742 Rio Linda Blvd.
Sacramento, California
916.646.4641 

Payne's Beauty Supply
Charlottesville, VA (they also take online orders)
http://paynesbeautysupply-salon.stores.yahoo.net/.......................


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

*NON BLACK OWNED Hair Companies and their manufactures, Commonly MISTAKEN for black owned products:* 



*BRAND NAMES*
African Pride
African Best
African Gold
Affirm
Always Natural
Afro sheen
Ampro
AtOne
ApHogee
Bantu Hair color
Beautiful Beginnings
Better Braids
Bone Strait
Botanicals
Black Sassy
Black and White Ointment
Blue Magic
Cantu Shea
Care Free Curl
Classy Curl
Crème of Nature
Dark & Lovely
Dax
Doo Gro
Duke
Dr. Miracle's
Dr. Fred Palmer
Eco Style Super Protein 
Elasta QP
Excelle
European Silky Wrap
Fabulaxer
Folicure
Gentle Treatment
Glover's
GiGi
Hawaiian Silky
Hollywood Beauty Imports
IC Prouducts
Infusium 23
Johnson Products (apparently black owned again, will move when verified)
KeraCare
Leisure Curl
LeKair
Let's Jam
Long Aid
Lustrsilk
Mane 'n Tail
Mizani
Motions
Murray's Hair Pomade
Nadinola
*MANUFACTURER*
COLOMER USA
AFRICAN BEST
J. STRICKLAND
AVALON INDUSTRIES
COLOMER USA
ALBERTO CULVER
AMPRO
BIOCIDE LABS
ALBERTO CULVER
NISHMOTO TRADING
Same as Soft Sheen/Carson = Loreal
KEYSTONE LAB
ALBERTO CULVER
ALBERTO CULVER
SPARTAN BRANDS INC
J. STRICKLAND
J. STRICKLAND
ADVANCED BEAUTY SYSTEMS
L'OREAL
L'OREAL
COLOMER REVLON PROFESSIONAL
L'OREAL
IMPERIAL DAX
DIANE PRODUCTS
ALBERTO CULVER
DR. MIRACLE'S LLC
SUMMIT LABS
................
...........
L'OREAL
JF LABS
REVLON
ALBERTO CULVER
JOHNSONPRODUCTS
J. STRICKLAND
AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL
........
HOLLYWOOD BEAUTY IMPORTS
FANTASIA INDUSTRIES
CLAIROL INCORPORATED
JOHNSONPRODUCTS
AVLON
JF LABS
SCIENTIFIC RESEARCH COMPANY
L'OREAL
KEYSTONE LAB
ALLEGHANY PHARMACAL
STRAIGHT ARROW PROD
REVLON
ALBERTO CULVER
MURRAY'S WORLDWIDE
J. STRICKLAND
See above trying to fix


----------



## LexiDior

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

*NON BLACK OWNED Hair Companies and their manufactures Part II:*

BRAND NAMES & MANUFACTURER 

New Era, SCIENTIFIC RESEARCH COMPANY 
Opion, L'OREAL
Optimum, Care L'OREAL
Organic Root Stimulator/ ORS
Ovation Cell Therapy
Paul Mitchell, JOHN PAUL MITCHELL SYSTEMS 
Parnevu, ADVANTAGE LAB 
Pantene, PROCTER & GAMBLE
Perm Repair, ALBERTO CULVER 
Posners, POSNER COSMETICS 
Precise, STRENGTH OF NATURE
Proffectiv, ADVANTAGE LAB 
Prosonique, ALBERTO CULVER 
Pro-Line, ALBERTO CULVER 
Queen Helene, PARA LAB 
Raveen, L'OREAL
Right On Curl 
Revlon Permanebt Relaxer 
Royal Crown, J. STRICKLAND
Sebastion, SEBASTION LABS 
Smooth'n Shine Polishing, ADVANCED RESEARCH LAB 
Soft & Beautiful, ALBERTON CULVER 
Sof-N-Free, ALBERTON CULVER 
Sulfur 8, 
Sportin Waves, REVLON 
Sta-Sof-Fro, ALBERTO CULVER 
TCB, ALBERTO CULVER 
Tress Tranzitions, COLOMER 
Ultra Sheen, REVLON 
Ultra Glow, L'OREAL 
Wave Nouveau, J. STRICKLAND 
Wellite 
World of Curla 
Vigorol 
Vitale 
Zuri Cosmetics 
4+4 Product Guide[list partially from blackhairmedia.com


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

I believe that Alberto Culver is owned by Unilever now.  Not sure if they sold all of it or just divisions, but they just started marking things with the UNI moniker.


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



IrrationalThoughts said:


> I believe that Alberto Culver is owned by Unilever now. Not sure if they sold all of it or just divisions, but they just started marking things with the UNI moniker.


 
Ok, well you all can help me keep this list up to date by just posting if something has changed. Also, if I missed a company, just post about it...Any changes, post about it-- we're all in this thing! Lets support Black Business enterprises, ladies!


----------



## blackeyes31626

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Tendrils and Curls is blk owned http://www.tendrilsandcurls.com/hair.html
and 3sistersbeautysupply http://www.3sistersbeautysupply.com/
and Bobeam http://www.etsy.com/shop/BobeamProducts
BelNouvo http://www.etsy.com/shop/BelNouvo
NaturelleGrow http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturelleGrow
CC's Naturals http://www.ccsnaturals.com/
isn't Bask blk owned?


----------



## Beany

I love this!


----------



## Lita

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

BLACK 'Independent' OWNED-


*Ambrosia Hair Beauty-Black Owned
*Amaka Creations-Black Owned
*Brown Butter Beauty-Black Owned
*Kizuri Beauty-Black Owned
*Blue Roze Beauty-Black Owned
*Lace Naturals-Black Owned
*Siamese Twist-Black Owned
*Curly Kinks-Black Owned
*Coily Head Chick-Black Owned
*Shi Naturals-Black Owned
*Mahogany Naturals-Black Owned
*Luv Naturals-Black Owned
*Natural By Design Cosmetics (N.B.D)-Black Owned 
*Cream & Coco-Black Owned
*Soultanicals-Black Owned
*T.L.C-Black Owned
*Ynobe Shop-Black Owned
*The Pomade Shop-Black Owned
*HydroQuench-Black Owned
*Tasti Kiss Essential-Black Owned
*Naturalee Haircare-Black Owned
*Kyras Ultimate Indulgence-Black Owned
*Duafen Naturals-Black Owned
*HoneyChile Hair Love-Black Owned
*Serenzo Beads-Black Owned
*Natty Lifestyle-Black Owned

Happy Hair  Growing!


----------



## Lita

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Bumping...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## havilland

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

CAN WE MAKE THIS A STICKY??????


----------



## NaiyaAi

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

I agree. This should be a sticky. Allandra Supergirl What do you think?

And virtuenow I'm pretty sure I've read here on LHCF that ORS is black-owned. Did they sell the company?


----------



## gorgeoushair

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

virtuenow

Why o Why did u list Boundless Tressess? lol Really?  Anyway she's not in business anymore...


----------



## Egyptjones

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Black owned beauty supply stores often feature local Black owned beauty product companies so be sure to check them out and ask.

This organization is a great resource also http://bobsa.org/

Black Owned Bay Area beauty supply:
Universal Beauty Supply
4793 Telegraph Avenue 
Oakland California 94609

Phone: (510) 601-5914

http://universalbeauty.net


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



NaiyaAi said:


> I agree. This should be a sticky. @Allandra @Supergirl What do you think?
> 
> And @virtuenow I'm pretty sure I've read here on LHCF that ORS is black-owned. Did they sell the company?


  ORS is not black owned.  I believe it is Asian or white owned. Look at what the ladies at BHM discovered about Cantu:  Their regular website presents like a black owned company w/nothing but black faces & products .   But when you go to their company website-- not a black face in sight.  But surprise guys, since we complained about it here and on BHM, Cantu has now added a black female exec.  See the website below.    





virtuenow said:


> Here is Cantu's company website: http://advancedbeautysystems.com/company.html
> 
> But this is the website they market to us: http://www.cantusheasoft.com/
> 
> Tell us what you think.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

virtuenow

We can't stick it and have it as an unstuck thread at the same time.


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



Supergirl said:


> @virtuenow
> 
> We can't stick it and have it as an unstuck thread at the same time.



Supergirl nevermind, it's in its proper place!


----------



## NappyNelle

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Virtue, please remove Boundless Tresses from this list!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Whew!  My Design Essentials is on the 'good' list.  I use ORS Carrot Oil and Motions CPR, but I've been looking for alternatives.


----------



## NIN4eva

This thread is exciting. I do enjoy using ORS products but will definitely use this list to look for alternatives. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

virtuenow - can you add NuGro, which is black owned.  I LOVE their products.  I try others, but always go back to them.  Plus, their customer service is excellent.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



virtuenow said:


> But when you go to their company website-- not a black face in sight.  But surprise guys, since we complained about it here and on BHM, Cantu has now added a black female exec.  See the website below.



They have Taliah Waajid listed in their products. What's up with that?
http://universalbeauty.net/index.php/our-products/taliah-waajid


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

NappyNelle what happened to Boundless Tresses?  sunnieb Komaza Protein Strengthener is great; I also hear good recs for Shescentit Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor.

I will update the list when I have more time everyone-- but I do see your changes.


----------



## NappyNelle

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

virtuenow Unfortunately, the owner scammed many people over the years. She accepted payments, but did not deliver product. 

Someone made a PDF of a thread with links to other threads here: http://www.myexceltemplates.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Long-Hair-Care-Forum-Boundless-Tresses-Rip-Off-Warning.pdf 

This is one of the longer complaint threads: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=551473


----------



## Caramel Jewel

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Silk 2 is black owned....their moistec is the bomb...


----------



## make_me_over

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

I love this thread!
Please add:
Sizta 2 Sizta, Healthy Hair Company  http://sizta2sizta.com/


----------



## larry3344

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Kreyol essence (Haitian castor oil based products)


----------



## larry3344

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Maybe the businesses should also be categorized by countries to help some ladies outside from the US know of black owned businesses.


----------



## cocomama

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

virtuenow I started a BOBSS thread a while back with a list of the stores in everyone's area but it didn't really take off. I also tried to get the BOBSS association to give me a list but I got no response. Any suggestions?


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



cocomama said:


> @virtuenow I started a BOBSS thread a while back with a list of the stores in everyone's area but it didn't really take off. I also tried to get the BOBSS association to give me a list but I got no response. Any suggestions?



cocomama: was it in this list: 





virtuenow said:


> Yes, we need a sticky, more of a database of black owned hair care product companies @pebbles @Supergirl @Allandra. In that thread, we should also include a list of non-black owned hair companies. It's important to know that certain companies we assumed were black owned are far from it (e.g., Dr. Miracles, Dark n Lovely, Motions, TCB, Hawaiian Silky, As I Am Naturally, Cantu Hair Products/Shea Butter, and ORGANIC ROOT STIMULATOR or ORS = NOT BLACK OWNED).
> 
> Until then, here are some threads that list black owned hair companies:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=665547
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=423382
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419508
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=635311
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=676897
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=581213



If not, I couldn't find your thread, but I think I've seen it before.  Could you link me to it?  I would like to add some of the content so its all in one place.  The BOBSS may need a more profound statement from us-- and our willingness to help-- and participate in the initiative to recclaim black business.  Also, for a thread, the thread title is really important.  I did not know what BOBSS meant-- so I'm sure many others do not know.


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



Keshieshimmer said:


> They have Taliah Waajid listed in their products. What's up with that?
> http://universalbeauty.net/index.php/our-products/taliah-waajid



Keshieshimmer that website is just an online beauty supply.  They list the product that they sell, not own.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Another independent Black Owned Business

Naturally Amari (Tye) on Etsy

http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturallyAmari?ref=seller_info_count

Her butters are the BOMB.

Camille Rose Naturals

http://www.camillerosenaturals.com/

Marie Dean (Adrianne Marie)

http://mariedeanonline.com/


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Great information.
Glad its a sticky!


----------



## LexiDior

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

I found another independently own black company: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ButtersbyShea

Had this chick on my Facebook the whole time and didnt know she made products


----------



## Froreal3

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

virtuenow Here is another one for Atlanta.They sell some of the natural/handmade lines like Darcy's Hydrathermal Naturals, Hairveda etc. BTW I pmed you.

Healthy Hair Dimensions
The Shops of Heritage Place: 
4450 Hugh Howell Rd., Ste 13 
Tucker, Georgia 30084

770-908-8020


----------



## Froreal3

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Another Blk owned BSS

Atlanta Beauty Depot
2388 Cobb Pkwy SE
Smyrna, GA 30080

(770) 916-1990


----------



## fiyahwerks

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



virtuenow said:


> *Independent Black Owned Hair Care Products Companies/Beauty Supply stores Part I:*
> 
> 
> Afrikan Republic: www.afrikanrepublic. com
> Afroveda: www.afroveda.com




Hi virtuenow ,

I think Afrikan Republic, Afroveda and Ari Hair and Body URL links are incorrect. Reviewing the coding: it has www.lipstickalley.com URL before the merchandiser's URL. When you click on it, it takes you LipStickAlley forums and not directly to the merchandiser site. Could this be reviewed to make the necessary corrections?

Thanks.


----------



## NaiyaAi

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

There is another thread on here that says Isoplus is black-owned. Can anyone confirm/deny this?


ETA: Nevermind, I count four companies that make relaxers. Which still doesn't leave many choices.


----------



## ARSmith

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Don't forget Genuine African Formula


----------



## camilla

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



make_me_over said:


> I love this thread!
> Please add:
> Sizta 2 Sizta, Healthy Hair Company  http://sizta2sizta.com/



make_me_over

NO Maam she had scam issues as well


----------



## camilla

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

love this so many companies are sold its hard to keep track  
subed to this thread


----------



## chocolatethai

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Thanks for this thread ladies! I want to support black businesses as much as possible from the list it looks like the bss stuff we grew up on isn't black owned at all, the brands that I use now that I'm natural are black owned and not full of mineral oil or petroleum. Just proves that black people know what black hair needs.  so glad curl junkie is on the good list


----------



## RUBY

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

I don't think Akamuti is black owned.  I was going to place an order awhile back and looked in the about us section and from the info and pics I think its owned and managed by a  collective.


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

*** Disclaimer**: *
Please note, **I will not be updating the original posts**.  I do not have the time or energy to keep following every company on this voluminous list or every post.  That was never my intention.  I did, however, put a lot of work & time into checking the original posts (when originally posted in 1st thread); confirming the lists; adding to the lists; and locating companies/distributors.  

**Members have added updates to the thread**

**Please follow the thread for the most up to date accounting of black owned businesses.  Remember, this is a group project not my self project!  So please CONTRIBUTE TO THE THREAD and add your updates on the list by posting info and links in the thread.  Keep every up to date on the newest black owned businesses.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Add Eden Bodyworks to this list as well...


----------



## kxlot79

This BSS just opened up not too long ago. I think the owner is still getting her business together *but* I had a very pleasant shopping experience and she has a number of things that usually need to be ordered online with lengthy wait times/$$ shipping fees.

The Curl Kitchen
3428 S. King Drive
Chicago, Illinois 60616
(312) 273-3646
I believe typical hours are 11:00 am - 6:00 pm,  Tuesday-Saturday, but you should call before heading to this shop because I hear hours can vary.


----------



## faithVA

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Natural Oasis Products is black owned (in the DC/Maryland area)
http://www.naturaloasisproducts.com
http://www.stepbystepnaturalhairstyling.com/


----------



## momi

Healthy Hair Dimensions - Tucker, Ga. 

http://healthyhairdimensions.com


----------



## MzRhonda

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

TGIN is black owned I believe

http://www.thankgodimnatural.com/

www.tginstore.com

Store Address
910 W. Van Buren #204
Chicago, IL. 60607
US


----------



## Subscribe

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

I'm starting to think SM is not black owed


----------



## blackeyes31626

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

anybody know any black african soap vendors, besides buttersnbars?


----------



## lenu80

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

APB, JAKEALA, TGIN, BEEMINE, SOULTANICALS


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Curlyemporium - online bss for British girls. Find a lot if black owned American brands there


----------



## girlcherokee

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Wonderful thread.  Looking for good producers for our twist outs so I'll be shopping from this list!       Thanks so much for starting this!


----------



## ojthomas

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Don't forget Alikay Naturals http://www.alikaynaturals.com


----------



## virtuenow

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



Subscribe said:


> I'm starting to think SM is not black owed



Subscribe, me too.  Has anyone done an updated confirmation on whether Shea Moisture is  still black owned?  Small black businesses get bought out-- and then still try to appear to be black owned.


----------



## ImanAdero

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Can Carol's Daughter be removed from this list now? Can we do that?


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*



virtuenow said:


> Subscribe, me too.  Has anyone done an updated confirmation on whether Shea Moisture is  still black owned?  Small black businesses get bought out-- and then still try to appear to be black owned.



On one of their containers Sundial Brands is listed as the company that makes Shea Moisture. http://www.sundialbrands.com/ On their "about us" page, all of the members are black but I don't know how current it is...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Claudie Revitalizer:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=YzitYiHe7Waug0mP25CG6A&bvm=bv.77880786,d.aWw


----------



## leleepop

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Is there a good Black owned gel that as good as eco, I would like to make an effort to start buying all or mostly black owned. TIA


----------



## leleepop

*Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*

Is there a good Black owned gel that's as good as eco, I would like to make an effort to start buying all or mostly black owned. TIA


----------



## AyannaDivine

What's up with Hattache? Are they a B.O.B?


----------



## momi

MzRhonda said:


> *Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*
> 
> TGIN is black owned I believe
> 
> http://www.thankgodimnatural.com/
> 
> www.tginstore.com
> 
> Store Address
> 910 W. Van Buren #204
> Chicago, IL. 60607
> US


Their products have recently been added to Target. 

The "about" section on the website is blank and I find that to be strange.


----------



## yaya24

OBIA Natural Haircare is a Black owned vendor


----------



## MzRhonda

momi said:


> Their products have recently been added to Target.
> 
> The "about" section on the website is blank and I find that to be strange.



Thanks I will check in my Target.


----------



## momi

MzRhonda said:


> Thanks I will check in my Target.


Please let me know if you find out anything about the owners. Most independent companies have at least a start up story and photo.


----------



## Honey Bee

Why dd I think Shea Moisture was a black company? Did I make that up?


----------



## CodeRed

Honey Bee said:


> Why dd I think Shea Moisture was a black company? Did I make that up?



No... I thought their story was on all their containers... here's the link to the story from their website:

http://www.sheamoisture.com/Our-Story_ep_44-1.html


----------



## MzRhonda

momi said:


> Their products have recently been added to Target.
> 
> The "about" section on the website is blank and I find that to be strange.


Not on the tginstore website there is info on the founder pic and everything.


----------



## momi

MzRhonda said:


> Not on the tginstore website there is info on the founder pic and everything.



http://tginstore.3dcartstores.com/about_ep_45.html

I must be missing something...


----------



## Honey Bee

CodeRed said:


> No... I thought their story was on all their containers... here's the link to the story from their website:
> 
> http://www.sheamoisture.com/Our-Story_ep_44-1.html


I don't own any of their products.  

So, is is a Sundial company, or is it owned by Sofi Tucker's grands?


----------



## CodeRed

Honey Bee said:


> I don't own any of their products.
> 
> So, is is a Sundial company, or is it owned by Sofi Tucker's grands?



I'm not sure... is it possible for then to own it and Sundial distribute/manufacture it? I don't know how that works for hair products...


----------



## Noir

Shea Moisture is a brand under the Sundial LLC.  Sundial is owned by Sofi Tucker's decedents (therefore so is Shea Moisture)


----------



## Honey Bee

Noir said:


> Shea Moisture is a brand under the Sundial LLC.  Sundial is owned by Sofi Tucker's decedents (therefore so is Shea Moisture)


 I'm only using black products now (aside from a jar of Eco that will never end ), happy to have another option to get on the ground.


----------



## CodeRed

Noir said:


> Shea Moisture is a brand under the Sundial LLC.  Sundial is owned by Sofi Tucker's decedents (therefore so is Shea Moisture)



Thank you! I was too lazy to look lol but I just now found the linkedin page with info on it:

https://www.linkedin.com/company/sundial-brands-llc


----------



## JollyGal

Does anyone know a black owned hair and beauty supply store in London, UK? I am having trouble finding one and I really do not want to give my money to anyone else.


----------



## Tefnut

Another company that's black-owned and sells excellent products is Straight Request. They're based in Florida.
I used it on my natural hair but know others who are relaxed who use it with wonderful results.

http://www.straightrequestproducts.com

Also, a black-owned beauty supply story is Powell Beauty Supply in Toledo, OH. The family has owned and operated it for more than 50 years. 

I order most of my Straight Request and other products from them. 

You can order online or visit the store. 
Powell Beauty Supply
901 Nebraska Ave
Toledo, OH 43607
(419) 243-7731
http://powellsbeauty.com

Jordan's Beauty Supply in Chicago: http://jordansbeautysupply.com
They have two locations.


----------



## tallnomad

Naturalicious is owned by a Black woman -- Gwen Jimmere.

http://naturalicious.net/


----------



## hairtimes5

sweetsoulmagic.com

hairizonbeauty.com


----------



## anartist4u2001

Noir said:


> Shea Moisture is a brand under the Sundial LLC.  Sundial is owned by Sofi Tucker's decedents (therefore so is Shea Moisture)


Oh, thank GOD!


----------



## coconifah

Can you add Mielle Organics LLC www.mielleorganics.com


----------



## Kells

HairMary reviewed this line NaturallyVera, it's CurlyGirl friendly.  
No cones, sulfates, parabens, mineral oil, or petroleum.
I've been wanting to try a Black-owned CG-friendly line before I go throwing down all kinds of money for DevaCurl.

The line consists of 4 products:
-a conditioning shampoo
- a moisturizing conditioner
-an aloe-vera leave-in
-and a green tea deep conditioner.

All items can be purchased separately but you can get the entire bundle for $65.  
I'll definitely be trying this one out.

http://www.naturallyvera.com/about.php


----------



## sharifeh

Here is a link to 50 black owned BSS


http://officialblackwallstreet.com/black-owned-beauty-supply-stores/


----------



## Chromia

*U.S.*
Blendies Naturals
https://www.etsy.com/shop/BlendiesNaturals
http://www.blendiesnaturals.com/

Designer Braids & Trade
https://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignerBraids

Justeliving Naturals
https://www.etsy.com/shop/JustelivingNaturals
http://www.justelivingnaturals.com/

Koils By Nature
http://www.koilsbynature.com/

Nature's Beauty Mix
https://www.etsy.com/shop/handmadehaircare
http://www.naturesbeautymix.com/

Nature's Creation
https://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturesCreationShop

Nothing but Natural
https://www.etsy.com/shop/NothingbutNatural1

Sarenzo
http://www.sarenzobeauty.com/

Zuresh
http://www.zuresh.com

*Canada*
Beauté Crépue
https://www.etsy.com/shop/BeauteCrepue
http://www.beautecrepue.net

Eli's Body Shop
https://www.elisbodyshop.com/

Inhairitance (Montreal beauty supply & salon)
http://www.inhairitance.ca/

Kynk Naturals
http://www.kynk.ca/

Natural Diva Style (Ottawa beauty supply store & salon)
http://www.naturaldivastyle.ca/

Roots to Curls (online beauty supply)
www.rootstocurls.com


----------



## Tefnut

blackeyes31626 said:


> *Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*
> 
> anybody know any black african soap vendors, besides buttersnbars?


Girl, just go to any black-centric festival like an African, Caribbean, Ghana or the like festival and you will find plenty of people selling shea butter and black soap. It's pratically everywhere.


----------



## Rastafarai

virtuenow said:


> *Re: Index of Black Owned Hair Companies & list Non-Black Owned (often mistaken for ou*
> 
> *NON BLACK OWNED Hair Companies and their manufactures, Commonly MISTAKEN for black owned products:*
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAND NAMES*
> 
> African Pride
> African Best
> African Gold
> Affirm
> Always Natural
> Afro sheen
> Ampro
> AtOne
> ApHogee
> Bantu Hair color
> Beautiful Beginnings
> Better Braids
> Bone Strait
> Botanicals
> Black Sassy
> Black and White Ointment
> Blue Magic
> Cantu Shea
> Care Free Curl
> Classy Curl
> Crème of Nature
> Dark & Lovely
> Dax
> Doo Gro
> Duke
> Dr. Miracle's
> Dr. Fred Palmer
> Eco Style Super Protein
> Elasta QP
> Excelle
> European Silky Wrap
> Fabulaxer
> Folicure
> Gentle Treatment
> Glover's
> GiGi
> Hawaiian Silky
> Hollywood Beauty Imports
> IC Prouducts
> Infusium 23
> Johnson Products (apparently black owned again, will move when verified)
> KeraCare
> Leisure Curl
> LeKair
> Let's Jam
> Long Aid
> Lustrsilk
> Mane 'n Tail
> Mizani
> Motions
> Murray's Hair Pomade
> Nadinola
> *MANUFACTURER*
> 
> COLOMER USA
> AFRICAN BEST
> J. STRICKLAND
> AVALON INDUSTRIES
> COLOMER USA
> ALBERTO CULVER
> AMPRO
> BIOCIDE LABS
> ALBERTO CULVER
> NISHMOTO TRADING
> Same as Soft Sheen/Carson = Loreal
> KEYSTONE LAB
> ALBERTO CULVER
> ALBERTO CULVER
> SPARTAN BRANDS INC
> J. STRICKLAND
> J. STRICKLAND
> ADVANCED BEAUTY SYSTEMS
> L'OREAL
> L'OREAL
> COLOMER REVLON PROFESSIONAL
> L'OREAL
> IMPERIAL DAX
> DIANE PRODUCTS
> ALBERTO CULVER
> DR. MIRACLE'S LLC
> SUMMIT LABS
> ................
> ...........
> L'OREAL
> JF LABS
> REVLON
> ALBERTO CULVER
> JOHNSONPRODUCTS
> J. STRICKLAND
> AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL
> ........
> HOLLYWOOD BEAUTY IMPORTS
> FANTASIA INDUSTRIES
> CLAIROL INCORPORATED
> JOHNSONPRODUCTS
> AVLON
> JF LABS
> SCIENTIFIC RESEARCH COMPANY
> L'OREAL
> KEYSTONE LAB
> ALLEGHANY PHARMACAL
> STRAIGHT ARROW PROD
> REVLON
> ALBERTO CULVER
> MURRAY'S WORLDWIDE
> J. STRICKLAND
> See above trying to fix



Thank you for this reminder!! I just bought a product from Cantu. Will be returning it.


----------



## sissimpson

Wait a minute..... Afro Sheen is not Black owned????????????


----------



## Rastafarai

sissimpson said:


> Wait a minute..... Afro Sheen is not Black owned????????????



Nope!


----------



## Tefnut

It used to be but the family sold the company back in the early 90s.



sissimpson said:


> Wait a minute..... Afro Sheen is not Black owned????????????


----------



## RossBoss

Are there any reputable Black owned wig companies? I want to add wigs to my hair care arsenal. 

I use Queen Helene Deep conditioner. Is there a comparable Black owned version?


----------



## momi

I'm not sure if Shea Radiance has been added so here it is just in case.

http://www.shearadiance.com


----------



## AgeinATL

Kindred Butters
https://www.etsy.com/shop/KindredButters?ref=l2-shopheader-name

Tailored Beauty
http://www.tailoredbeautyproducts.com/


----------



## RossBoss

Is Olde Jamaica Black owned?


----------



## Harina

Is House of Nubian black-owned? 

http://www.houseofnubian.com/


----------



## Harina

Also who makes Nature's Blessings?


----------



## giigii613

Does anyone know if Dudu-Osum black own? I tried their stuff on my hair yesterday and I love the results.


----------



## Chromia

Aunt Jackie's Curls & Coils is not black-owned.  They're owned by House of Cheatham, Inc., the same company that owns Africa's Best.





Harina said:


> Is House of Nubian black-owned?
> 
> http://www.houseofnubian.com/


Yes, Darryl McCray is the CEO of House of Nubian.  Some pictures of him are at http://www.blackdvds4u.com/About-Us/Celebrity-Photo-Galleries/Musicians?page=4.





giigii613 said:


> Does anyone know if Dudu-Osum black own? I tried their stuff on my hair yesterday and I love the results.


Yes, I think so. Abiola Ogunrinde is the founder and CEO of Tropical Naturals Limited.  More about him at http://www.tnl.ng/leadership/ and a picture at https://rccgjgc.org/elibrary/20052018-b-the-power-of-tithing-by-mr-abiola-ogunrinde/.  They make Dudu-Osun Black Soap.  I think they also make Dudu-Osum shampoo.  I saw that the company refers to itself as Dudu Osum-Osun at https://duduosum.com/order/contact-us/.


----------



## giigii613

Thankt ou 


Chromia said:


> Aunt Jackie's Curls & Coils is not black-owned.  They're owned by House of Cheatham, Inc., the same company that owns Africa's Best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Darryl McCray is the CEO of House of Nubian.  Some pictures of him are at http://www.blackdvds4u.com/About-Us/Celebrity-Photo-Galleries/Musicians?page=4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think so. Abiola Ogunrinde is the founder and CEO of Tropical Naturals Limited.  More about him at http://www.tnl.ng/leadership/ and a picture at https://rccgjgc.org/elibrary/20052018-b-the-power-of-tithing-by-mr-abiola-ogunrinde/.  They make Dudu-Osun Black Soap.  I think they also make Dudu-Osum shampoo.  I saw that the company refers to itself as Dudu Osum-Osun at https://duduosum.com/order/contact-us/.




Thank you for letting me know. I have been using their products on my hair and skin. I've noticed my complexion on my overall body is more even since I've started using it glad I can keep picking it up.


----------



## Kindheart

virtuenow said:


> *Independent Black Owned Hair Care Products Companies/Beauty Supply stores Part I:*
> 
> Ada Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup for Women of Color - Ada Cosmetics
> Advina Natural: http://www.adivanatural.com/
> Afrikan Republic: www.afrikanrepublic. com
> Afroveda: www.afroveda.com
> Akamuti OK: Akamuti ® - 100% Natural Skincare
> Alaffia: http://www.alaffia.com/hair-care
> Annette Cosmetiques - Annette2 Cosmetiques
> Anita Grant - https://anitagrant.com/
> Ari Hair and Body: www.arihairandbody.c om
> Asha's: http://www.myashas.com/
> Barry Fletcher - Barry Fletcher Products - District Heights, MD
> Bear Fruit Hair - www.bearfruithair.com
> Beauty by Donna Marie -http://beautybydonnamarie.com/store/index.php
> Beauty Genesis - http://beauty-genesis.com/index.aspx
> Bee Mine: http://www.beemineproducts.com/
> Black Hair Growth - Black Hair Growth - Grow Healthy Black, African, and Afro-Caribbean Hair
> Blended Beauty - blendedbeauty.com
> Bronner Bros. - Products
> Bubble-Up - BubbleUp, Ltd. ::
> Butters-N-Bars: www.butters-n-bars.com
> Carol's Daughter - www.carolsdaughter.c om (No Longer Black Owned as of 2015)
> Cheryl Moss: http://www.cherylsproducts.com/id11.html
> Cornrows and Co: http://www.cornrowsandco.com/
> Cowrie Shell: http://www.cowrieshellcenter.com/vie.../vts/design003
> Created By Nature: http://www.createdbynature.ecrater.com/
> Curl Junkie - Curly Hair Care Products for Naturally Beautiful Curls - Curl Junkie Hair Products - Addicted to Curls!
> Curls - www.curls.biz
> Curls by Sisters Smith - Sales/Announcements
> Curl Harmony - http://www.curlharmony.co.uk/
> Darcy's Botanicals: http://www.etsy.com/shop/darcysbotanicals
> DeLousie's Naturals: De Louise Naturals - Home
> Design Essentials: http://www.designessentials.com
> Dudleys: http://www.dudleyq.com/
> Ebene - Ebene - Natural Hair and Body Care, Non-toxic, Organic Hair and Body Care
> Ebene Kids - Natural Hair Care Products for Children with Curly, kinky hair
> Ebony of Essence: http://www.ebonyofessence.com/
> E'tae - E'Tae Products
> Eugenia - http://www.eugeniacosmetics.net/index.php (French Vendor)
> Grow Afro Hair Long - Afro Hair Regimen
> Hair Veda - Home
> Hairobics - Natural Hair Loss Treatment, Hair Products for Black Hair, Thinning Hair, Conditioner, Shampoo, Dandruff Control, Scalp Treatment, Hair Growth Products for Men and Women, Skin Care Beauty Products, Hair Vitamins â€“ Hairobics All Natural
> Hairoine: http://www.thehairoine.com/
> Happy People Only: http://www.hpospatreatments.com/products/
> Healing Herbs by Renee: http://healingherbsbyrene.weebly.com/
> Hydratherma Naturals: http://healthyhairjourney.com/
> Indigofera: http://www.indigofera.com/
> Inky - www.inkylovesnature. com
> Kalawentz: www.blacknbossie.com
> Jamaican Mango & Lime Products - Jamaican Mango & Lime Products
> Jane Carter (Jane Carter Solutions)
> Karen's Body Beautiful - http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/
> Khemistry Kosmetiks: http://www.khemistrykosmetiks.com/se...are/Categories
> Kimble Hair Care System - www.kimblehaircare.c om
> Kinky Curly - www.kinkycurly.com
> Koils by Nature: http://www.koilsbynature.com/
> Komaza Care: komazahaircare.com
> Kynk - www.kynk.ca
> LaVida - http://www.lavidagivenbynat ure.com
> Leanna's - Leanna's Natural Hair Products
> Lisa Akbari- http://www.lisaakbari.com/content/index.html
> Long Lovely Locks - Long Lovely Locks Organic Hair Care Products - Handmade - Cruelty Free and Vegan Hair Care
> Luster Hair Products: http://www.lusterproducts.com/
> Madame Walker: http://www.madamewalker.net/Products...4/Default.aspx
> Mineral Indulgence: http://www.mineralindulgence.com/Hai..._Products.html
> Miss Jessie's - www.missjessies.com
> Mixed Chicks - www.mixedchicks.net
> My Asha's - Asha's...Handmade Natural Products that Nurture
> My Honey Child - www.myhoneychild.com
> 
> *Taken from this thread where I further explain the source: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=679509
> 
> ETA: Please note, **I will not be updating the original posts**. I do not have the time or energy to keep following every company on this voluminous list or every post.
> 
> **Members have added updates to the thread**
> 
> ** Disclaimer: please follow the thread for the most up to date accounting of black owned businesses. Remember, this is a group project not my self project! So please CONTRIBUTE TO THE THREAD and add your updates on the list by posting info and links in the thread. Keep every up to date on the newest black owned businesses.


It’s sad so many of these businesses no longer exist


----------



## HairLovely

virtuenow said:


> *Independent Black Owned Hair Care Products Companies/Beauty Supply stores Part I:*
> 
> Ada Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup for Women of Color - Ada Cosmetics
> Advina Natural: http://www.adivanatural.com/
> Afrikan Republic: www.afrikanrepublic. com
> Afroveda: www.afroveda.com
> Akamuti OK: Akamuti ® - 100% Natural Skincare
> Alaffia: http://www.alaffia.com/hair-care
> Annette Cosmetiques - Annette2 Cosmetiques
> Anita Grant - https://anitagrant.com/
> Ari Hair and Body: www.arihairandbody.c om
> Asha's: http://www.myashas.com/
> Barry Fletcher - Barry Fletcher Products - District Heights, MD
> Bear Fruit Hair - www.bearfruithair.com
> Beauty by Donna Marie -http://beautybydonnamarie.com/store/index.php
> Beauty Genesis - http://beauty-genesis.com/index.aspx
> Bee Mine: http://www.beemineproducts.com/
> Black Hair Growth - Black Hair Growth - Grow Healthy Black, African, and Afro-Caribbean Hair
> Blended Beauty - blendedbeauty.com
> Bronner Bros. - Products
> Bubble-Up - BubbleUp, Ltd. ::
> Butters-N-Bars: www.butters-n-bars.com
> Carol's Daughter - www.carolsdaughter.c om (No Longer Black Owned as of 2015)
> Cheryl Moss: http://www.cherylsproducts.com/id11.html
> Cornrows and Co: http://www.cornrowsandco.com/
> Cowrie Shell: http://www.cowrieshellcenter.com/vie.../vts/design003
> Created By Nature: http://www.createdbynature.ecrater.com/
> Curl Junkie - Curly Hair Care Products for Naturally Beautiful Curls - Curl Junkie Hair Products - Addicted to Curls!
> Curls - www.curls.biz
> Curls by Sisters Smith - Sales/Announcements
> Curl Harmony - http://www.curlharmony.co.uk/
> Darcy's Botanicals: http://www.etsy.com/shop/darcysbotanicals
> DeLousie's Naturals: De Louise Naturals - Home
> Design Essentials: http://www.designessentials.com
> Dudleys: http://www.dudleyq.com/
> Ebene - Ebene - Natural Hair and Body Care, Non-toxic, Organic Hair and Body Care
> Ebene Kids - Natural Hair Care Products for Children with Curly, kinky hair
> Ebony of Essence: http://www.ebonyofessence.com/
> E'tae - E'Tae Products
> Eugenia - http://www.eugeniacosmetics.net/index.php (French Vendor)
> Gorgeous Naturals - https://gorgeous-naturals.com
> Grow Afro Hair Long - Afro Hair Regimen
> Hair Veda - Home
> Hairobics - Natural Hair Loss Treatment, Hair Products for Black Hair, Thinning Hair, Conditioner, Shampoo, Dandruff Control, Scalp Treatment, Hair Growth Products for Men and Women, Skin Care Beauty Products, Hair Vitamins â€“ Hairobics All Natural
> Hairoine: http://www.thehairoine.com/
> Happy People Only: http://www.hpospatreatments.com/products/
> Healing Herbs by Renee: http://healingherbsbyrene.weebly.com/
> Hydratherma Naturals: http://healthyhairjourney.com/
> Indigofera: http://www.indigofera.com/
> Inky - www.inkylovesnature. com
> Kalawentz: www.blacknbossie.com
> Jamaican Mango & Lime Products - Jamaican Mango & Lime Products
> Jane Carter (Jane Carter Solutions)
> Karen's Body Beautiful - http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/
> Khemistry Kosmetiks: http://www.khemistrykosmetiks.com/se...are/Categories
> Kimble Hair Care System - www.kimblehaircare.c om
> Kinky Curly - www.kinkycurly.com
> Koils by Nature: http://www.koilsbynature.com/
> Komaza Care: komazahaircare.com
> Kynk - www.kynk.ca
> LaVida - http://www.lavidagivenbynat ure.com
> Leanna's - Leanna's Natural Hair Products
> Lisa Akbari- http://www.lisaakbari.com/content/index.html
> Long Lovely Locks - Long Lovely Locks Organic Hair Care Products - Handmade - Cruelty Free and Vegan Hair Care
> Luster Hair Products: http://www.lusterproducts.com/
> Madame Walker: http://www.madamewalker.net/Products...4/Default.aspx
> Mineral Indulgence: http://www.mineralindulgence.com/Hai..._Products.html
> Miss Jessie's - www.missjessies.com
> Mixed Chicks - www.mixedchicks.net
> My Asha's - Asha's...Handmade Natural Products that Nurture
> My Honey Child - www.myhoneychild.com
> 
> *Taken from this thread where I further explain the source: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=679509
> 
> ETA: Please note, **I will not be updating the original posts**. I do not have the time or energy to keep following every company on this voluminous list or every post.
> 
> **Members have added updates to the thread**
> 
> ** Disclaimer: please follow the thread for the most up to date accounting of black owned businesses. Remember, this is a group project not my self project! So please CONTRIBUTE TO THE THREAD and add your updates on the list by posting info and links in the thread. Keep every up to date on the newest black owned businesses.


----------



## Newhottie

Happy Devas skin hair fragrance black owned out of UK -www.happydevas.co.uk


----------



## MizzBFly

Hi ladies!
I’ve been on here for a hot minute and I don’t think I’ll ever leave. I’ve been quiet this year because erm... life! I work from home & managing (first year middle schooler and a 4th grader)
BUT
My sister and I released a natural hair product and who else to finally share it with but you’ll. We actually launched in August but I was a bit apprehensive about posting but why? I’m here to stay so why not?

http://braidmagic.com/
Braid Magic infuses organic essential oils to give you relief while wearing protective styles like box braids, cornrows, twists, and sew-ins. Now, you can rock your braided crown and feel just as beautiful as you look!
Braid Magic infuses organic essential oils to give you relief while wearing protective styles like box braids, cornrows, twists, and sew-ins. Now, you can rock your braided crown and feel just as beautiful as you look!

This really alleviates pain or discomfort caused by protective styles or any style that may have been installed to close to the scalp BUT...
 I’ve been in two strand twists this whole year and consistently used my spray. While I would never say this independently caused growth, you ladies know stimulating ingredients promotes growth. Grabbing this spray was a no brainer when I was itchy, forgot to moisturize, forgot to oil my scalp and extended my twists for longer than 2 months  I felt less guilty for my ways.

http://braidmagic.com/

check us out and show some love!
Follow on Instagram  Like on Facebook  BRAID MAGIC


----------



## lorr1e1

Newhottie said:


> Happy Devas skin hair fragrance black owned out of UK -www.happydevas.co.uk


Pity I've never heard of it, they will fail if they don't do more marketing


----------



## trebell

Our Company
					

OUR STORY Strands of Faith is a beauty and lifestyle company built upon faith principles. We formulate and create rich, handcrafted, non-toxic products serving multi-cultural hair types with an emphasis on hydrating, revitalizing, and moisturizing the strands to healthy hair.  Our line of...




					strandsoffaith.com
				




I just ordered from this company. Founded by Ameka Coleman.


----------



## SweetCurl

This is a small black British brand trying to pave the way for exciting new products. www.thehairmix.com. I have been using their leave in cream a few months now and   I am in love! I’ve ordered their shampoo and conditioner so I have my fingers crossed it lives up to my expectations


----------

